# Coding for  mesh repair of diactus/rectus muscle



## urbaniakls (Apr 10, 2012)

Does anyone know how to bill for a repair of the diactus/rectus muscle with mesh following excision of the abdominal wall? Can only find mesh repair for hernia.


----------



## kathyseyfried (Apr 10, 2012)

There is no code for this repair with mesh.  You will have to use an unlisted code.  If the doctor is doing a lipectomy 15830 with abdominoplasty 15847 that code (15847) includes the fascial plication (repair of rectus muscle - but, it does not include mesh.)


----------

